# Tidewater RC trial



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The open is a BEAR. A quad with middle momma/poppa that retires, long flyer, and short GO bird, according to my source.
Weather cloudy, mid 50's. 1 Open scratch.

Weather for Saturday is forecast rain with occaasional T-storms... 
70-80 % chance.

No word on the Derby yet.

My on site contact will call me tonight with updates, if they finish the Open today, and I will post at that time.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Looking for updates on Tidewater...it's dark now....something must be done for the day


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

OPen was a KILLER. I did not see it. 17-19 dogs back to the second. Sorry I do not have numbers. From what I heard, Allan Pleasant & Ray Voight had most of the dogs. Sorry, no numbers, I was at the Q.

Amat was also a killer, but many were doing it. Only a few did it well.
Triple with short retired indent, thrown bird behind that to the left and flyer to the right.
After the marks go down and you pick up the go bird, you then run a 350+ yard land blind, down a hill and up a longer hill staying to the left of the 2 hay bales. Some very good work there.

Q has 15 back to the water blind. They are: 1, 2,7,10,16,17,18,23,
24(me),27,29,30,33,36,37. 

We got wet too!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

1,2,11,14,23,24,34,48,49,58,66,67

12 total

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

8,9,10,11,16,19,21,25,26,28,29,30,32,36,37,41,42,43

18 total
________
Mazda 929 Coupe History


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 

1st ---Ray Voigt(sorry don't know #)
2nd---Alan Pleasant (58 Hope Qualified)
3rd---Alan Pleasant (49 Doc)
4th---Ray Voigt (sorry don't know #)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur results

1st- #16 Bingo O/H Steve Ferguson
2nd- #8 Rylee O/H Sally Koepke
3rd- #37 Talla O/H Dave Opseth
4th- #25 Windy O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Amt. Natl)

RJ-#41 Nellie O/H Ken Neil

Jams - 30 & 32

Congrats to all!!!
________
Honda Nt700 Specifications


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Any q results


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Whoooo Hooooo Sally and Riley!!! Huge Congrats!

Thanks Brenda for your updates and Kudo's to you and Ken!!!!

Angie


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Go Sally! GO Reilly! Yeah!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Edits added:



ALLLABS said:


> Open
> 
> 1st ---Ray Voigt/#67 Doc
> 2nd---Alan Pleasant (58 Hope Qualified)
> ...


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

A big Congrats to "Doc" aka Moody's Medicine Man from your Mom "Jazz" on the Open Win, we knew you could do it. If I am not mistaken that gives Doc his FC Title and that is Jazz's first pup to earn that, we could not be prouder.

Robert & Mary Harrison and of course Jazz.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Q Results
27 Dairyland's Ship of Fools Ken Steele Alan Pleasant 1st 
7 Just "M" Betty Weidman Kristen Hoffman 2nd 
37 Just A Little Bit OF Jazz Steve and Cindy Bireley Steve Bireley/Dave Opseth 3rd 
18 CastleRun's Material Girl Linda Downey Jeff Stoneman 4th 
29 Tucquan Tillman the Tank JH Jeffrey Edwards Jeff Edwards/Jim Drager Res. Jam 


Derby Results
5 Fresh Squeezed Juice Jim Harvey Ray Voigt/Pat Burns 1st 
10 Pleasant River Bufflehead John & Anne Marshall Alan Pleasant 2nd 
9 Peregrine's Powhatan Dick & Carolyn Cook Dick Cook 3rd 
3 Piankapank Petey Walter Bundy Jeff Stoneman 4th 
15 Peregrine's Lucky Carolyn & Dick Cook Dick Cook/Jeff Stoneman Res. Jam 
11 Cleared for Takeoff Dave Opseth David Opseth Jam 
13 Carronade's Esprit de Corps Sally Koepke Sally Koepke Jam


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations Steve and thank you for the update


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

congrats to lydia and Jeff on Babe's open placement!


----------

